# Where are all the A6 & S6 (C6) enthusiasts?



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

Per the title... Is this forum dead?


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (C6) enthusiasts? (tascon)*

the truth is that there is little movement in this sub-forum


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (C6) enthusiasts? (tascon)*

I just recently created an account on Vortex - mainly because I'm seriously considering the purchase of a GTI.
I'm usually on AudiWorld for my Audi fix


----------



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (carman63)*

I will check Audiworld


----------



## ALFRED (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (tascon)*

C6 owner here...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (carman63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carman63* »_
I'm usually on AudiWorld for my Audi fix









This A6 forum is a little slow, and that's a shame. Nothing against AudiWorld, and all respect to them, but if you like what you see here on Fourtitude, our news coverage, our features, etc., choosing to help support us through your participation in our forums is most appreciated. Traffic is built by not only our posting all the content we can come up with and trying to be a reliable information source on Audi, but also by active members of our community helping to build it.
Certainly we don't begrudge anyone who uses another forum and have been known to pop our own heads in on other sites, but if you appreciate what we do here with this site, perhaps consider helping to make it active and build it.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 ([email protected])*

Hi George,
I started at AW because it was pretty much the first forum that Google showed me, back a year ago when I bought my A6. I only learned of this forum recently, when I picked up a GTI and knew of VW Vortex from my days as a Beetle owner.
That being said, I poke my head in here on occasion but - as on AW and other enthusiast forums I am a member of - I lurk more than post, usually.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (carman63)*

Another A6 owner here.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (Herbie3Rivers)*

Welcome, Herbie. From the looks of your profile you have quite the interesting fleet








Got pics of Herbie floating around?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (Herbie3Rivers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herbie3Rivers* »_Another A6 owner here. 

Sewickley Car store is such a cool dealership. Any dealership that can build two 20V ur Quattros (one an RS2-spec engine) is alright with me.








Welcome.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

A6 is more than likely my next car


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtSportsline* »_A6 is more than likely my next car

You won't regret it.


----------



## GrayGTI05 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (C6) enthusiasts? (tascon)*

i own an r32 and a A6....so i can be an enthusaist too!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (GrayGTI05)*

just got one myself. 
see: new owner


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_just got one myself. 
see: new owner

Congrats!


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (GrayGTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayGTI05* »_i own an r32 and a A6....so i can be an enthusaist too!









Seems to be a lot of GTI/R32 + A6 people around here. Someone posted a pic last month I think, in the MKV forum, of their GTI and A6 together. I'll have to do something similar sometime


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (carman63)*

I just picked up a "04" A6 Quattro. Lets jump start this Forum nnn start a movement.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (scrapper)*

an 04 A6 is a C5


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (bhb399mm)*

C5 im new in the Audi side i dont no what that is its like throwing up gang signs im lost but assume the generation. Right


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (scrapper)*

yessir, "C5", "C6" is the chasis designation. Your 04 body style is a C5 car, and the newest generation of A6s is C6. Here is the forum that you car falls under: A6 & S6 (C5). 
i love the C5 chasis, ive had two C5 cars (a6 2.7t and allroad 2.7t). welcome to the forum.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (bhb399mm)*

Oooo.. Thanks it's like being evicted haaa










_Modified by scrapper at 8:27 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (scrapper)*

na, look as much as you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (carman63)*

It's no R32, but I love my 02 GLI.


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Where are all the A6 & S6 (GLI_Man)*

I am a new A6 owner as well... this is my second audi and I love these cars. My first one was a 86 coupe GT and that's what got me into german cars...


----------

